

Ask HN: Planning to start a company in the Valley. Not an American. Visas - quintin

I am planning to start a company in the Valley. I am not an American citizen and my company does not have funding yet. What kind of visas can I apply and your advice. Please don't suggest another country.
======
coryl
I'm not a lawyer, but this is practically impossible without funding. Also, it
matters what country you're from, so you should mention that.

